
LinkedIn debuts LinkedIn Live, a new live video broadcast service - techgipper
https://techcrunch.com/2019/02/11/linkedin-debuts-linkedin-live-a-new-live-video-broadcast-service/
======
jameane
I wonder who will be watching this. Instagram Live isn't catching on with
users and LinkedIn engagement seems even lower. Maybe they need to combine it
with some exclusive content like Office Cribs or something.

